# 44" JD Snowblower Worm Gearbox



## redbarn

ok gents, I found a 44" snowblower attachment on Craigslist but it has a busted worm gearbox. The replacement assembly (AM142008) costs over $500! Assuming the gears are ok (yes, I know that's a terrible assumption but just humor me) is there anywhere I can purchase the cast housings? I have searched the web over with no results. I did find an MTD 9180124A that looks the part but not sure if they're interchangeable. Does anyone know where to get the parts for the gearbox or alternative compatible parts? Thanks!

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6h584QbIW-dcldjc3dJLWtFTXBQbTd4dlF3RDZBVnVOS0l3/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6h584QbIW-dbU4wakpoLVdvX202QnR4dklYT1VIMlUxMUtj/view?usp=sharing


----------



## unknown1

I just did a bit of google sleuthing.. I know zero about these attachments but I googled anyway...

This is your gearbox : https://www.mowerandtractorparts.com/p-2025-john-deere-gear-box-am142008-44-snowblower.aspx

The company is called Bombergers (717)626-3301

Bombergers also sell a different but very similar gearbox. Their picture shows a parts diagram that I cannot read.. however it suggests that the casings might be available on that parts diagram. I wonder if they are the identical casings for the 44" versus the 42"? If so... we may be onto something.

This is their eBay add for the similar but different 42" gearbox : John Deere Worm Gear Drive For 42 IN 2 stage snow blowers GXH48111

Do you see the parts diagram on the picture for that gearbox? It looks like the casings may be (?) available as parts. I can't see if it shows casings or just the whole gearbox.

I think it might be worth calling them and asking if they can look up the casings on the 42" and 44" parts diagrams and let you know what they are and if they sell them.

This thread is someone buying replacement parts for the internals of one of those 42" (NOT 44") gear boxes from MTD : http://www.mytractorforum.com/12-john-deere-forum/511425-42-snowblower-auger-gear-box-repair.html

In that thread they mention that AgriFab have compatible gearboxes for the 42" (NOT 44") gearbox for $250.... maybe they have casings too? Worth a phone call.

Also, that forum may be a good place to ask your initial question again.. they are more interested in tractor attachments.

EDIT: They really are into these attachments.. here's one talking about 44" auger gearboxes : http://www.mytractorforum.com/12-jo...lower-attachment.html?highlight=snowblower+44
If anyone knows where to get those parts.. they should.


----------



## JLawrence08648

I don't know who made the snowblower attachment but for JD walk behind there were several, John Deere, Ariens, Murray. If same I would think you'd need to find this out first because the gear box would be different?

What about finding another machine for parts, even a walk behind and replacing the entire impeller shaft with the gear box?


----------

